# GEORGIA-Very Sad Golden Ret. Mix boy in ROme, GA, Last Day Alive



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Note*

GRRA is looking at this sad boy today, but if he isn't a high mix Golden Ret., they won't be able to take him.

Please pray they can save him!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

According to a contact in Georgia, this boy was rescued but I don't have any other information.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Poor guy - My heart is breaking for him!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Spartan Mom said:


> According to a contact in Georgia, this boy was rescued but I don't have any other information.


Fantastic! I've been afraid to look and he had been on my mind all night.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, I understand coppers-mom. As desperate as they were to get dogs out of Floyd yesterday, I was almost afraid to ask about him - I hate hearing bad news - I'd rather not know


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Spartan Mom said:


> Yes, I understand coppers-mom. As desperate as they were to get dogs out of Floyd yesterday, I was almost afraid to ask about him - I hate hearing bad news - I'd rather not know


 
Wienie! Me too. I kept thinking I could go get him, but then what........
It is just a huge relief that someone else picked up the ball on him and I don't have to beat myself up for not doing it.

I wish I could save them all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God*

Thank God someone saved him!

I bet it was Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta=Kim told me they were going to look at him!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was really feeling guilty since it would be a short trip for me to get him.
If I win the lottery, I am building a dog rescue.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you all for helping this poor guy!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Wienie! Me too. I kept thinking I could go get him, but then what........
> It is just a huge relief that someone else picked up the ball on him and I don't have to beat myself up for not doing it.
> 
> I wish I could save them all.


I have that urge all the time! But I'm so glad there are rescue groups with better resources than mine.


----------

